# Looking for a Hunter/Jumper barn in the Northwest Suburbs of Chicago?



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

Chestnut Hill Farms is a small, private farm located in Sleepy Hollow, IL. The owner and head trainer, Lauren, has been working with horses of all levels for over 10 years. The farm offers lessons as well as boarding that includes 6+ hours of pasture turnout daily (weather permitting), feed 3x daily with supplements fed at no extra cost and daily stall cleaning. Horses are also available for lease, shareboard, and sale. For more information, please call: (847) 909-2072. We look forward to hearing from you! 

We also have a website: Chestnut Hill farm home page (It's currently being revamped so bear with us, but all the information is up to date!)


----------



## bouncersmyboy (May 3, 2010)

We also go to ISC and NIHJA shows but Lauren is willing to take clients to other shows if they want to go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

